# Is it wrong to eat at Chick-fil-A?



## Kope (Jan 13, 2022)

Since they are known to be anti gay rights I don’t want to support them, but they maybe the only appetizing food that I can grab at my college campus this semester.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 13, 2022)

i have wondered this myself 

in the end for me, its a restaurant, and as long as the restaurant manager and workers don't apear to discriminate in their restaurant, then i think its ok


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 13, 2022)

I'd prefer people didn't eat at Chick-fil-A myself
Let them burn


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 13, 2022)

I mean, they've not hurt anyone, only a few toxic activists' feelings.


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 13, 2022)

Money is a form of power. I for one don't like the idea of granting any more power to owners/controllers of a business, if those people have publicly announced, in so many words, that they'd rather not have folks like me around, etc..

There's some hotels I would never visit, and at least one pillow brand that I will not consider buying. Sorry for those innocent folks that work for them, but that was their choice.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 13, 2022)

Well, look. 

This is a topic that is pretty personal so I think everyone will have their own views that are valid to them. 

Personally? I would say act within your means. It's all well and good avoiding a product because you disagree with the values of the business, but where do you draw the line? The sad reality is, a lot of these corporations are so huge that a few people withholding their money to prove a point gets lost in the haze (consider stuff like Amazon). 

I'm not saying I outright agree with supporting businesses that have poor values. I just  think we have to be realistic about what the impact on ourselves vs them will be. If you're inconveniencing yourself by avoiding it, then that's a choice you need to weigh up, but I wouldn't beat myself up for continuing to enjoy something. You won't single-handedly change the tide through your choice to boycott it.


----------



## HarpyFeather (Jan 13, 2022)

I understand your situation, and I understand how annoying it is that it feels like every huge corporation wants to take your money and use it for something horrible. 
I think personally, saving that money and using it for something much cooler, bringing your food if you can, making something yourself if you're able to, would be a better option.
I mean you know for a fact you haven't done anything bad, and spending the money on yourself would feel more gratifying in the long run. Of course if it's a situation where it's money only usable on lunch there, then if there's no other choice that's alright.

I hate Chick-Fil-A, but there's really only so much we can do, if you have no other option, then your hands are tied, and who could blame you for that? You have to be able to eat.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 13, 2022)

Kope said:


> Since they are known to be anti gay rights I don’t want to support them, but they maybe the only appetizing food that I can grab at my college campus this semester.



If *that's *your best option for "food", then damn, I feel so sorry for you! <_hugs you and hands you a salad>_

Seriously though, I agree with not supporting a company that does wrong, and if that's all there is then it's a sign that now's a great time to learn how to cook creatively.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 13, 2022)

In the early 2000s the company was donating millions of dollars to religious and political anti-LGBTQ organizations. 
In 2019, the president did say the company would stop donating to such organizations.  I'm doubtful about that.

I won't eat there, but I remember what college was like, so I know your choices are limited.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 13, 2022)

It's not worth it with these lines anyway.


----------



## Kumali (Jan 13, 2022)

Each to their own conscience, I suppose. As for me, Chick-Fil-A has never seen a penny of mine, and never will.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 13, 2022)

Make your own food!!


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 13, 2022)

SO I'm Bi and a Furry (2 things which they don't really like), but they are always nice to me when I eat there and they don't try to tell me that my choice is wrong. My GF and I, at one point, thats all we could afford


----------



## Zenoth (Jan 13, 2022)

The owner of the chain has made some bad choices but has put in effort to correct that. All their locations are owned by franchisee's that were not part of those choices at all and employee many lgbt folk and are some great people.. That said Rally's or Zaxby's has better quality chicken anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jan 13, 2022)

Their Mac 'N Cheese is delicious and their chicken sandwiches aren't too shabby either. I'm also a huge fan of the engineering behind their drive-thru system (the fact that they can service such a consistently huge volume of cars is pretty impressive compared to what you typically see at a Burger King, Wendy's, or McDonald's).

Management seems competent and involved which is likely owed to the fact that they don't just let any Joe or Jane Generic represent their brand. You have to know what you're doing (and be a bit monied) to snag one of their restaurants. I think they even have a sort of "boot camp" that they make prospective owners attend, too.

Service staff is always friendly, clean, and skilled at what they do.

Their position on certain political topics isn't something that I care about. I'm just there for their nuggets.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2022)

What a bizarre situation.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jan 13, 2022)

That's like asking is it wrong to go to DisneyWorld because Walt Disney was an anti-semite(or so I hear).

My personal stance is, no, it's not wrong to be a customer to a place just because some higher ups have controversial views. Rather, I believe it is wrong to contribute to the cancel culture that has overtaken far too many people and groups in the past couple years.


----------



## LameFox (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm not even sure really where they'd fall in the broader scale of corporate immorality. That's a big range and pretty much all of it is bad. Avoid whichever you're willing and able to avoid, I guess.

That said, I almost never eat fast food anyway, for unrelated reasons.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2022)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> That's like asking is it wrong to go to DisneyWorld because Walt Disney was an anti-semite(or so I hear).
> 
> My personal stance is, no, it's not wrong to be a customer to a place just because some higher ups have controversial views. Rather, I believe it is wrong to contribute to the cancel culture that has overtaken far too many people and groups in the past couple years.



I think it depends on whether the harmful behaviour is still on-going. 

For example I love paintings by Caravaggio, even though he was a murderer. He died in 1610. 
But if Caravaggio was still alive, and his crimes were recent, I wouldn't be able to make myself enjoy his paintings.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 13, 2022)

thats like asking if you can't go in Walmart because they used to be closed on Sundays btw


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> thats like asking if you can't go in Walmart because they used to be closed on Sundays btw



'Chick-fil-A' donated money to a variety of charitable organisations. 
and some of those charities supported efforts to use therapy to convert gay people into straight people. 
(just checking their wikipedia article). 

So I think it's a much weirder situation. Truly weird.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> (just checking their wikipedia article).


Ok let me highlight two words WIKIPEDIA ARTICLE, Wikipedia can be changed


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 13, 2022)

Hate nuggets


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 13, 2022)

To clarify:
The personal beliefs of the owners isn't the problem.  
It's the act of the company contributing large sums of money to empower groups who actively push legislation to harm the LGBTQ community that's my objection.  Of course they can donate to whomever they want, but I don't want my money to go to such organizations so I just won't go there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Ok let me highlight two words WIKIPEDIA ARTICLE, Wikipedia can be changed



I have checked the sources and it is, unfortunately, true. 

As I said, this is a very strange story indeed.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 13, 2022)

hmm


Fallowfox said:


> I have checked the sources and it is, unfortunately, true.
> 
> As I said, this is a very strange story indeed.


ok then


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 13, 2022)

but keep in mind that the people going through therapy volunteered, they were not forced


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 13, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> but keep in mind that the people going through therapy volunteered, they were not forced



For a comparison, imagine if a scientist claimed they had developed a treatment that could turn brown eyes into blue ones; they're looking for volunteers for the treatment.
Other scientists says that this man's 'treatment' doesn't appear to work, and question why he'd want to change people's eye colour anyway; it isn't like it really matters.

A sandwich shop gives the scientist a large donation and the CEO makes numerous public statements about how he believes blue eyes are superior and pure.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 13, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> For a comparison, imagine if a scientist claimed they had developed a treatment that could turn brown eyes into blue ones; they're looking for volunteers for the treatment.
> Other scientists says that this man's 'treatment' doesn't appear to work, and question why he'd want to change people's eye colour anyway; it isn't like it really matters.
> 
> A sandwich shop gives the scientist a large donation and the CEO makes numerous public statements about how he believes blue eyes are superior and pure.


first off, there is a treatment to do that. Secondly Fair point


----------



## Rimna (Jan 13, 2022)

It's wrong to eat at any fast-food restaurants. Even more so when they violate human rights.


----------



## Punji (Jan 13, 2022)

It's just a corporation. Them acting immorally or along a political agenda is par for the course.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 13, 2022)

This shit looks tasty as hell.








						grilled-chicken-sandwich
					

A lemon-herb marinated boneless breast of chicken, grilled for a tender and juicy backyard-smoky taste, served on a toasted multigrain bun with green leaf lettuce and tomato. The grilled chicken sandwich pairs well with Honey Roasted BBQ sauce.




					www.chick-fil-a.com


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 13, 2022)

The only reason I eat Chick-fil-a nowadays is because I’m not the one paying for it. There’s a Popeyes not far from me, and their chicken sandwiches are way better, anyway!

But if that’s the only thing nearby that you can eat, and you don’t know how to properly cook yet, I can see how it would be hard to get food anywhere else.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 13, 2022)

MCtheBeardie said:


> The only reason I eat Chick-fil-a nowadays is because I’m not the one paying for it. There’s a Popeyes not far from me, and their chicken sandwiches are way better, anyway!
> 
> But if that’s the only thing nearby that you can eat, and you don’t know how to properly cook yet, I can see how it would be hard to get food anywhere else.


I know how to cook, quite well, but I just feel to lazy somedays


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 13, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> I know how to cook, quite well, but I just feel to lazy somedays


In that case, it’s completely up to you. I understand people gotta eat, but I personally don’t vouch for giving anything more to Chick-fil-a. Not everyone has the strength to quit their favorite and most convenient foods cold turkey. I just found an alternative.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 13, 2022)

I like the option of eating chicken on Sundays and I'll be damned if Popeye's and the Colonel aren't better. 

But being serious, yeah, I'm not fan of the anti-QUILTBAG positions the company and its ownership have taken allegedly in the name of the faith and there isn't really a chicken sandwich good enough to make me throw that community under the bus.

You do you, @Kope , but it might be a better investment to look up and learn how cook a few cheap and healthy meals instead of spending the money regularly to eat out. I saved a lot of money in college cooking for myself and with the roommates.

Also, semi-randomly, if you're a kid, not too long ago your parents could send you to conversion therapy or conversion camp in a lot of states against your will since they're your legal guardians, so not everyone gets the choice.

Food for thought.


----------



## Kope (Jan 13, 2022)

Mambi said:


> If *that's *your best option for "food", then damn, I feel so sorry for you! <_hugs you and hands you a salad>_
> 
> Seriously though, I agree with not supporting a company that does wrong, and if that's all there is then it's a sign that now's a great time to learn how to cook creatively.


Lol I don’t really like salad


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 13, 2022)

Kope said:


> Lol I don’t really like salad



I don't care much for salad either, but you need to eat your greens to keep healthy~
I straightup just eat lettuce and nothing else... so you're not obligated to do anything fancy! XD


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 13, 2022)

My own avoidance of Chick-fil-A is pretty much entirely for practical reasons.  I top out at 1-2 times a week for eating out, usually only one (and I do not have the restraint necessary to just pack two meals on those days).  The one guaranteed day, my route simply doesn't pass by one of their stores.  Any other time where I would go by the place, that place is backed up from the restaurant to the place where you'd turn into the plaza - and when there's a KFC near the Chick-fil-A in question, it's not worth the extra time.

And I know enough other chicken places that Chick-fil-A just has no room in my palate.

As for the moralistic stuff?  I've accepted that I do not have the mental bandwidth necessary to put up with crusades or activism, so let me put it this way.  If someone offered to get me food, I accepted, and they came back with Chick-fil-A... I am not going to hold that against the person as I'm not dictating their choices.  Anyone who tries to demonize me or that acquaintance for even tolerating that food and claiming it's endorsement of the higher-ups' dodgy moral positions is basically bringing to my mind the same kind of coercive attitude that Chick-fil-A was caught supporting.  No argument of "scale of the problem" or anything along the line is going to change that, in fact trying to press it would put me more against the moralistic person because at that point they've prioritized their crusade over the connections that actually keep me going and are basically threatening my fairly shaky mental state.

You'd have better luck dinging me on tolerating health code violations (they have caught a couple Chick-fil-A locations with serious violations over the years) than trying to get me to accept the moral crusade against them.

As far as the actual homophobic organizations they were funding, I must admit I'd want to know how LGBTQ+ relations were in the countries where these organizations operated BEFORE said organizations got there.  There's a horrifying possibility that crossed my mind that I don't think most gay activists would even consider, and if it's actually true it's a heavy and vital influence on just how you fight any homophobia in those areas.  (And if someone responded "not the point" that tells me that person is in no shape to do activism, period.)



Kope said:


> Lol I don’t really like salad


Funny thing is, if I'm eating out, there's no way I'd eat salad.  I don't even like lettuce yet (and may never) and if you're at a restaurant you're straight-up not eating healthy in the first place.

It's enough trouble to get me to put spinach and carrots on a place, put a little olive oil on it, and sprinkle with salt and pepper.  That is about as much salad as I'll eat.  I fail to see the point of croutons and I consider most dressings disgusting (which is good because that's where a lot of health-minded people would get tripped up as restaurant salad goes).


----------



## Regret (Jan 13, 2022)

I don't know anything about their supposed moral positions but I do adore their spicy chicken sandwich and pleasant service.  Apparently they also pay quite decently as well, or so I have heard.


----------



## Kope (Jan 14, 2022)

Yeah I just can’t get behind them morally myself. As a Christian  I feel like God would love all people including gay people.

A truly benevolent God wouldn’t care about that I think, especially if we are all his children.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 14, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Popeye's


The best fast food chicken restaurant 
Even their sides are divine (red beans & rice are yum)


----------



## Kingman (Jan 14, 2022)

Yeah funding gay conversion 'therapy' (Read: Physical and mental torture) often against people's wishes, is a major turn off. IIRC they also fire anybody that is openly LGBTQ or outed by a co-worker. The big thing is they pay ALOT of money to colleges to get their little stores put on campus along with Papa Johns and it hurts the small family-owned places. (At least that's how it was at WCU) It's also a similar situation to Hobby Lobby, another far right, religious extremist company that has things I like, but I avoid on principle and moral levels.


----------



## Kope (Jan 14, 2022)

Kingman said:


> Yeah funding gay conversion 'therapy' (Read: Physical and mental torture) often against people's wishes, is a major turn off. IIRC they also fire anybody that is openly LGBTQ or outed by a co-worker. The big thing is they pay ALOT of money to colleges to get their little stores put on campus along with Papa Johns and it hurts the small family-owned places. (At least that's how it was at WCU) It's also a similar situation to Hobby Lobby, another far right, religious extremist company that has things I like, but I avoid on principle and moral levels.


Damn I never thought about the small family business thing before. That's messed up


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 14, 2022)

Lol no reports on this thread? Strange.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 14, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> It's not worth it with these lines anyway.
> 
> 
> View attachment 125924
> ...


That's like a 3 minute wait for them.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 14, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Lol no reports on this thread? Strange.


I think it’s because we all agree that Chick-fil-a isn’t winning any awards because of supporting the LGBT+ community. If that wasn’t the case, there’d be a bloodbath of epic proportions.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Jan 14, 2022)

yea, the point of this thread is the different delima(spelling?) of likeing food or a product from a company that has a practice you disagree with
its not bordering politics as bad as other topics


----------



## Kope (Jan 14, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Lol no reports on this thread? Strange.


I try to keep it chill when it comes to heated topics or I'm super lucky today idk


----------



## Rayd (Jan 14, 2022)

no other chicken sandwich compares, don't know why it would be.


----------



## Kope (Jan 14, 2022)

Rayd said:


> no other chicken sandwich compares, don't know why it would be.


Well the anti gay stance I listed in my original post. Also I've seen your post history if you need help or need to vent to someone I'm here for you.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 14, 2022)

"KFC's chicken sandwich is better"

but that implies you have a kfc


----------



## Rayd (Jan 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> Well the anti gay stance I listed in my original post. Also I've seen your post history if you need help or need to vent to someone I'm here for you.


it's been awhile since they've donated to charities with said stances (as far as i know, correct me if im wrong) and made it a point to never do it again. i don't doubt it was wrong, but at least they made the effort to be better. if you ask me they're one of the only truly respectable fast food chains, both in food quality and in staff training. i'm always happy to go there. i don't think there's been a chick-fil-a i have been to where i left dissatisfied with an order or the attitudes of the employees, and this is coming from someone who has traveled a lot. i can't say that for many other chains.


----------



## Kope (Jan 14, 2022)

Rayd said:


> it's been awhile since they've donated to charities with said stances (as far as i know, correct me if im wrong) and made it a point to never do it again. i don't doubt it was wrong, but at least they made the effort to be better. if you ask me they're one of the only truly respectable fast food chains, both in food quality and in staff training. i'm always happy to go there. i don't think there's been a chick-fil-a i have been to where i left dissatisfied with an order or the attitudes of the employees, and this is coming from someone who has traveled a lot. i can't say that for many other chains.


That’s a fair point, but they donate to republicans too who historically oppose the civil rights of others. 

To be fair Walmart and other big corporations do that too as it benefits them when they pass tax cuts for the rich, but that’s a whole other convo.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 14, 2022)

once we get that far, its like the ethics of the cobalt in our phone batteries...


----------



## Rayd (Jan 14, 2022)

Kope said:


> That’s a fair point, but they donate to republicans too who historically oppose the civil rights of others.
> 
> To be fair Walmart and other big corporations do that too as it benefits them when they pass tax cuts for the rich, but that’s a whole other convo.


politics will never get in the way of me being a fat fuck, unfortunately.


----------



## Kope (Jan 14, 2022)

ben909 said:


> once we get that far, its like the ethics of the cobalt in our phone batteries...


Yeah unfortunately as capitalism is based off the exploitation of others, mostly poor people.


----------



## Kope (Jan 14, 2022)

Rayd said:


> politics will never get in the way of me being a fat fuck, unfortunately.


That’s a Garfield mentality and I’m forced to respect it now.


----------



## Kope (Jan 14, 2022)

If only their chicken tasted as bad as Tyson does. Then I wouldn’t have this issue lol


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 14, 2022)




----------

